# Asta Violet Bellamy



## Psycho (Jan 16, 2016)

https://www.facebook.com/asta.wallace.1

So, I found this one this morning and I've looked into her.  I think she certainly has lolcow potential, but I don't have the time to do the necessary research.  It's not just that I'm short on time; it's that this lolcow posts about a dozen facebook posts per day.  I'll post some of the cringier posts over the past week or so and hope someone else goes into more detail.

Anyway, enjoy:

Ok, we get it.  You're whiney and emo.


Spoiler












Ah, now I get it.  You're a whiney, emo, attention seeker!



Spoiler











More emo!  Seriously, you're cutting yourself right now, aren't you?



Spoiler











Ok, The post on bottom proves the post on top: you don't understand anything.  Also, adding "man" to a word to make it bad makes me think this is a social justice lolcow.



Spoiler











Yep.  Social justice.  



Spoiler











I'll bet you say this every year...... and do nothing about it, either.



Spoiler











Ah, It sounds just like Hoovey.  All the tranny anger and angst.  Bonus points for using an old meme.



Spoiler











Even more emo attention seeking.  Also, this should be an easy question to answer, shouldn't it?


Spoiler











Yay for justifications for being a lazy piece of shit!


Spoiler











So, you support shop lifting?  That actually fits, since you seem to be a lazy piece of shit but you still need stuff.


Spoiler











Wait..... wut?  Ecology is bad?  How's that work?



Spoiler











I suppose it makes this one better than Hooves or OPL, since she doesn't shit herself, but, damn, do you have to describe your trip to the bathroom in such graphic detail?



Spoiler


----------



## Yellow Yam Scam (Jan 16, 2016)

try harder


----------



## Ruin (Jan 16, 2016)

Generic emo. I'm really not seeing anything particularly interesting.


----------



## cumrobbery (Jan 16, 2016)

Sounds goffik


----------



## ChrisFangs (Jan 16, 2016)

Just another gross tranny


----------



## Twrx (Jan 16, 2016)

Well,  at least this trannie wipes his ass, so he's got that going for him.


----------



## Asandy31 (Jan 16, 2016)

Oh God, not another pretendbians escapist wannabe who has more potential to make more suicide threats than Phil


----------



## Mecha-Lenin (Jan 16, 2016)

You won't end capitalism by being a whiny bitch.


----------



## Fervent Champion (Jan 17, 2016)

There might be some milk here, but this cow lack the true stupidity of Hooves or Kylie. Still might be worth a watch as election season comes round, we may even get a suicide threat.

Here's a nice pretentious bio:


Spoiler









Edit for typo.


----------



## Psycho (Jan 17, 2016)

Interesting.  In spite of the fact that she has Phil as a facebook friend, Phil is despised by this one.  Of course, that's actually kinda expected, but could result in a mild little chimp-out by Phil if he took a look in her photo album:






Also, this person is friends with Jordman as well.  So maybe not a huge lolcow herself, but certainly seems to be lolcow adjacent.


----------



## Coldgrip (Jan 17, 2016)

Psycho said:


> Interesting.  In spite of the fact that she has Phil as a facebook friend, Phil is despised by this one.  Of course, that's actually kinda expected, but could result in a mild little chimp-out by Phil if he took a look in her photo album:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm curious about what "big problem" Jamie Von Sinn had with Phil. Was it a legitimate one like he's being a creeper or was it just bitching between two facebook commies?


----------



## Psycho (Jan 17, 2016)

Coldgrip said:


> I'm curious about what "big problem" Jamie Von Sinn had with Phil. Was it a legitimate one like he's being a creeper or was it just bitching between two facebook commies?



Seems she didn't like Phil beating up his wheelchair bound mother.


----------



## Hanamura (Jan 17, 2016)

https://www.instagram.com/astagirl1st/
Seems to be her instagram.
https://www.instagram.com/asta_violet_bellamy/
And another?
And a gofundme.


----------



## Coldgrip (Jan 17, 2016)

Psycho said:


> Seems she didn't like Phil beating up his wheelchair bound mother.


At least she has some sense of decency.

Edit: Are we sure Asta is a 'she'? Seems a lot of Phil's facebook buddies are just ugly guys in drag.


----------



## Psycho (Jan 17, 2016)

Coldgrip said:


> At least she has some sense of decency.
> 
> Edit: Are we sure Asta is a 'she'? Seems a lot of Phil's facebook buddies are just ugly guys in drag.


She's trans, yeah, but she at least seems to put some effort into looking feminine.


----------



## holy buttocks (Jan 17, 2016)

Psycho said:


> Interesting.  In spite of the fact that she has Phil as a facebook friend, Phil is despised by this one.  Of course, that's actually kinda expected, but could result in a mild little chimp-out by Phil if he took a look in her photo album:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ashley Trash is nigh universally hated in SJW facebook circles.


----------



## Psycho (Jan 17, 2016)

holy buttocks said:


> Ashley Trash is nigh universally hated in SJW facebook circles.


Oh?  Why is this?


----------



## holy buttocks (Jan 17, 2016)

Psycho said:


> Oh?  Why is this?


if I'm correct she might have said something that crossed an SJW boundary. All I know is that I used to have tons of mutuals with her and now I have none, which makes me think someone called her out and everyone unfriended her en masse.

EDIT: Honestly Ashley Trash might be a better lolcow than this one.


----------



## Axiom (Jan 17, 2016)

Wasn't Asta the name of the dog in 'The Thin Man' series of movies?

Just saying.


----------



## The Joker (Jan 17, 2016)

Psycho said:


> She's trans, yeah, but she at least seems to put some effort into looking feminine.


She passes well, compared to Phil, too bad her personality is shit


----------



## Psycho (Jan 17, 2016)

Well, the Philtato has been on this thread:







Dude.  Most of the people on your friends list probably think a lot worse of you; we just don't say anything until we're on Kiwi Farms!


----------



## Mecha-Lenin (Jan 17, 2016)

Psycho said:


> Well, the Philtato has been on this thread:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And Phil says he dislikes the Farms. Pish-posh! The genocidal dictator of Austrailiana is using the farms to help oust traitors to her 'greatness'.

EDIT:
... GoFundMe?

...

Go Fund Her to do what? Shouldn't she be asking the government for social security? It's what it's there for.


----------



## Asandy31 (Jan 17, 2016)

It's not albiesm if your personality flaws make you act in a morally repugnant fashion


----------



## nhocgreen (Jan 18, 2016)

Psycho said:


> Well, the Philtato has been on this thread:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



But...they weren't being ablist against Phil. They were talking about how PHIL being ablist towards his wheelchair-bound mother.


----------



## I_Am_Honor_Roll (Jan 18, 2016)

No lolcow. She has too much self-awareness and is actually willing to admit SOMETIMES that she doesn't know shit.


----------



## Roosechu (Jan 18, 2016)




----------



## DragoonSierra (Jan 18, 2016)

Mecha-Lenin said:


> And Phil says he dislikes the Farms. Pish-posh! The genocidal dictator of Austrailiana is using the farms to help oust traitors to her 'greatness'.
> 
> EDIT:
> ... GoFundMe?
> ...


Looks like shes living with family so she cant get SSI.


----------



## Asandy31 (Jan 18, 2016)

DragoonSierra said:


> Looks like shes living with family so she cant get SSI.


It does not matter, Washington state is one of the most liberal states in the US, I am sure if that person was going through the proper channels they would get something, and shir would not have to get SSI, Hormones don't cost close to 1,000 dollars


----------



## Asandy31 (Jan 18, 2016)

Psycho said:


> She's trans, yeah, but she at least seems to put some effort into looking feminine.



This person made an effort to look feminine as well, and they molested kids and got caught with kiddy porn, it's better for the pros to decide









http://planettransgender.com/trans-advocate-julianna-fialkowski-charged-child-pornography/


----------



## AnOminous (Jan 18, 2016)

Asandy31 said:


> This person made an effort to look feminine as well, and they molested kids and got caught with kiddy porn, it's better for the pros to decide



What kind of scumbag grins like a villain on their arrest for something like that.

That's how you end up like Nick Bate.


----------



## kookerpie (Jan 18, 2016)

Asandy31 said:


> This person made an effort to look feminine as well, and they molested kids and got caught with kiddy porn, it's better for the pros to decide
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He's also been charged with rape and kidnapping


----------



## Flame the Sunbird (Jan 18, 2016)

Coldgrip said:


> I'm curious about what "big problem" Jamie Von Sinn had with Phil. Was it a legitimate one like he's being a creeper or was it just bitching between two facebook commies?



I'm curious about this too. Jamie Von Sinn's friends with Jeff Garten/Violet Crowgarden (née Moonstar) and I was following her for a while but never saw any mention of ADF.


----------



## Coldgrip (Jan 18, 2016)

Flame the Sunbird said:


> I'm curious about this too. Jamie Von Sinn's friends with Jeff Garten/Violet Crowgarden (née Moonstar) and I was following her for a while but never saw any mention of ADF.


It was answered on the previous page. Her problem with Phil was that he beat his mother.


----------



## Flame the Sunbird (Jan 18, 2016)

Coldgrip said:


> It was answered on the previous page. Her problem with Phil was that he beat his mother.



D'oh! Missed it. Thanks.


----------



## Teeter (Jan 18, 2016)

Hanamura said:


> And a gofundme.



Do any of these guys ever have money for their shit?


----------



## Dentontx (Jan 18, 2016)

Cruisin' for a "late" rating here, I guess, but can someone kind point me at the master Nick Bate thread? I keep coming across his name and despite knowing how to use the site search engine can't really get a solid grip on his saga.


----------



## Hanamura (Jan 18, 2016)

Dentontx said:


> Cruisin' for a "late" rating here, I guess, but can someone kind point me at the master Nick Bate thread? I keep coming across his name and despite knowing how to use the site search engine can't really get a solid grip on his saga.


https://kiwifarms.net/threads/nick-bate.848/
https://kiwifarms.net/threads/nick-bate-2-the-reckoning.9293/
https://kiwifarms.net/threads/nick-bate-3-judgement-day.16562/

The third is the most current one.


----------



## Goddessoftheshire (Jan 18, 2016)

Asandy31 said:


> This person made an effort to look feminine as well, and they molested kids and got caught with kiddy porn, it's better for the pros to decide
> 
> 
> 
> ...



What the fuck!! My home state of Virginia is like the southern version of Pennsylvania with its creepy Lolcows.


----------



## BOLDYSPICY! (Jan 18, 2016)

Asandy31 said:


> This person made an effort to look feminine as well, and they molested kids and got caught with kiddy porn, it's better for the pros to decide
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh, fuck me, I think I know this guy.

If I'm right---& I hope I'm not---he was one of my best friends in high school.

. . .I need to lie down.


----------



## Dentontx (Jan 18, 2016)

Fucking hell that's two in one day – @Abethedemon knew the literal shitlord from the other thread. Here, have a Feels.


----------



## holy buttocks (Jan 18, 2016)

Mecha-Lenin said:


> ... GoFundMe?
> 
> ...
> 
> Go Fund Her to do what? Shouldn't she be asking the government for social security? It's what it's there for.



I think she's in high school and couldn't get it yet.


----------



## Asandy31 (Jan 20, 2016)

9/10 kiddie fondlers agree, he looks like pedophile in the making.


----------



## Asandy31 (Jan 21, 2016)

BOLDYSPICY! said:


> Oh, fuck me, I think I know this guy.
> 
> If I'm right---& I hope I'm not---he was one of my best friends in high school.
> 
> . . .I need to lie down.


Seriously, what was he like? I smell an LOLcow in the making


----------



## BOLDYSPICY! (Jan 21, 2016)

Asandy31 said:


> Seriously, what was he like? I smell an LOLcow in the making


I talked to some friends, & I may have the wrong guy. Sorry to disappoint. I swear I've seen him before, though.


----------

